# Good dog frisbee brands



## jaimex2 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm starting to teach my pup how to catch frisbees in the air as he's super play driven and has an awesome fetch going on. I bought some frisbees from the pet store which were made for dogs (apparently) however they are hard plastic and today one snapped in my dogs mouth causing a fair bit of bleeding.

Looking on ebay theres some cheap bendy rubber ones which look safer but I'm not sure how well they will fly. Theres also some more expensive ones (Kong, Nylabone) $20+ which look good but do I really want to fork out that much for a round piece of plastic which will probably last a few months?

Are there any brands you swear by?


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a Red Kong Frisbee for our 2 year old GSD. She loves it. She has chewed on it, played with constantly, it has been left out in the weather and has yet to have any puncture holes, tears, or rips. We have had it over a year now.

This is also a dog who has tore apart all other toys she has, including ripping pieces off a black Kong ball. She is a very strong chewer.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use Hero Super Hero discs for my GSDs. If you get "blems" (double printed), I think they're only about $6 a piece. Hero or Hyperflite are good brands, these are competition discs. I would not get any pet store type brands, especially at $20 a disc when you can get good quality competition discs for less.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I second the Kong frisbee.....

Durable...plenty soft...even in the winter.

Downside...doesn't fly as well as other traditional frisbees with regards to "hang time". But, once you learn to throw it properly and play any breeze available..it works great.

SuperG


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I use the Hyperflite "Jawz" discs. The first ones I bought lasted me almost 4 years before the edge "tore" and that was with regular, hard use specifically throughout the winter (when its too cold for long hikes). LOVE them - did not like the softer Frostbite ones tho. They are supposed to stay flexible in any temp, and they do, however my dogs had destroyed them in a few sessions.

I should add my dogs DO NOT chew these, just catch and retrieve. Its just that neither are soft mouthed by any stretch and really hold those frisbees (heaven forbid the frisbee should escape).


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I love Hero Disc USA. I buy from them every month and compete with their discs. I have used hyperflite and in general, I was not impressed by the quality compared to Hero. Most of the disc dog pros use and/or are sponsored by Hero.

Dog toy discs (kong, chuck it, etc) are not going to fly as well, typically, like a normal disc will. 

None of them are going to hold up permanently (especially to a hard mouthed dog) or withstand chewing. I use them for toss and fetch only, with punctured discs being used for some tugging. I have to order new discs every month for my GSD. My border collie will keep his in decent shape a little longer. 

Blood is normal and to be expected. Not many disc sessions go by for us without someone bleeding. Never slows them down, but you learn to invest in a spit rag.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

The last tie this topic came up someone suggested this which I bought and have been happy with. Bought it in March and its still good.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Petmate-55329-Sonic-Flyer-Multicolored/dp/B005DL81AM/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1412784965&sr=1-1&keywords=Petmate+55329+Sonic+Flyer+Disc+Dog+Toy%2C[/ame]


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions above re frisbee type discs.

I bought a Flying Squirrel for Linus when he was about 3 months old. I am still using it nearly 4 months later. We even do tug sessions with it. 

Since it is made with tough fabric, Linus has never cut his mouth or bled. It's also easy for him to pick up. It throws a bit differently than a frisbee type disc--a bit more hang time and it likes a bit more spin on the throw. So far I have been using it in my smallish back yard but I suspect that it cannot be thrown as far as a frisbee. Also, you cannot do rollers with it. But I have perfected a very low flying throw as it keeps a nice air cushion under it and can glide inches off the ground for a decent distance.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Chuckit-Medium-Flying-Squirrel-10-Inch/dp/B00027467O[/ame]

I don't compete in disc events, however. I doubt that this type of disc is legal in competition but would be curious to know from others if this is true.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Mister C said:


> Amazon.com : Chuckit! Medium Flying Squirrel 10-Inch : Pet Flying Discs : Pet Supplies
> 
> I don't compete in disc events, however. I doubt that this type of disc is legal in competition but would be curious to know from others if this is true.


You could compete in UpDog Challenge Frisbee events with that disc, but not other events such as UFO, AWI, Skyhoundz, USDDN, etc.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> You could compete in UpDog Challenge Frisbee events with that disc, but not other events such as UFO, AWI, Skyhoundz, USDDN, etc.



Thank you! 

I am curious as to why that disc cannot be used in those events. Any idea?

Anyone else use the Flying Squirrel? Right now it's Linus' favorite toy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Most venues have specific disc requirements, since it is a competitive sport, they usually require competition standard dog discs, not toys.. some only allow Hero and Hyperflite brands, for example. They want to keep the playing field level, I suppose.

UpDog Challenge is a very entry-level, fun, user friendly venue that has just started up and they really want to encourage EVERYONE to try disc, so they allow soft Frisbees and rollers in addition to standard discs.

eta; I stand corrected! UpDog has outlined their disc requirements and they MUST be round, though they can be soft or hard, and flying or rollers.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When I'm sick of the blood, I use the ZipFlight for Legend. It's also his dock diving toy so it's good to keep his interest up and having him "tracking" the toy (watching with his eyes, trying to catch it in the air not waiting for it to drop in the water). I can actually throw this better than the competition discs since this is what I had before he loved frisbee and I bought Hero discs. Since he's a puppy, I've never tossed more than 30 yards max so I don't need super flying discs all the time.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought a few Hero discs and love them. They fly really well, and my dog can easily track and grab them from the air. They even hold up to tugging. I bought the tougher kinds for that purpose.

I also use a fabric Sonic disc so my dog can really get some tugging in as reward for fetch. It doesn't fly as well, but it does float in water (we're almost past swimming season, but that was nice over summer). It's held up well for over a month of daily use. 

The Jawz Frisbees hold up well but don't fly very well. The Petsmart Frisbees are terrible. It's worth the investment to get a well made dog Frisbee. Hero is highly recommended.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think our go to frisbee in frisbee days was nylabone's gummabone frisbee. It's somewhat soft but very much frisbee - doesn't shatter, can get chewed to pieces 'though. Even the slow learning human learned fairly quickly not to let that one out as a toy without her active participation. (ie, human throws, dog catches, dog retrieves, human throws again but game always ends with human in possession...)


----------



## jaimex2 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I think I'll try order Hero ones first and see how I go.


----------

